
Tony Fadell’s Struggle to Build Nest - richiezc
https://www.theinformation.com/inside-tony-fadells-struggle-to-build-nest?unlock=8b2962&token=222d8ff03ea1ee4b992014eeb3792b696345be6b
======
pedalpete
Behind email and possibly Paywall.

Having never heard of theinformation before, I decided to check out their
pricing, or what the are looking for. They ask for your details, including
"name as it appears on credit card" which makes me think they are going to ask
for my cc next.

The thing that I don't get is why a publisher with no track record and no
brand thinks they can get people to sign-up to read their news when news orgs
that have big brands and history of great reporting struggle.

------
ryfm
or just read it here [https://daringfireball.net/misc/2016/03/the-information-
tony...](https://daringfireball.net/misc/2016/03/the-information-tony-
fadell.html)

